# JSB From UP11 Green in Colour



## Mopsy (4 Feb 2010)

This is my first time receiving this form. Before that it was the yellow one. Can this form be dropped into the Social Welfare office, like the yellow one? or do I have to present myself. Reason I am asking, is that I live 20 miles from the the Social Welfare Office.

Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (4 Feb 2010)

What is the form about?


----------



## Mopsy (5 Feb 2010)

It is to certify that I was unemployed for a period for say, 14.1.2010 to 10.02.2010. It replaced the standard yellow forms I used to receive when I was on 2 days a week. I am now fully unemployed and am receiving JSB at Post Office weekly.

Can I send this form back into the office or do I have to present myself to them?

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (5 Feb 2010)

If you lvie more than 10k from SW office, then yopu have to sign on every 12 weeks now that you are fully unemployed. Post in the form but you should contact them to see when your next signing date is.


----------



## Mopsy (6 Feb 2010)

Welfarite said:


> If you lvie more than 10k from SW office, then yopu have to sign on every 12 weeks now that you are fully unemployed. Post in the form but you should contact them to see when your next signing date is.



Thanks, will do.


----------

